# Red Cherry Shrimp TankMates Researched Opinion !



## bonkerx02

So i am new to this whole new planted tank . My father and I is building this planted tank together as a hobby i recommended. We had a 100G Tank we brought home from my family restaurant and decided to put it in use! My father wants to have a shrimp farm and i want to have schools of fishes that is beautiful and schools very nicely. But i also want a few diverse snails/fish that i can mate with shrimps as well :icon_mrgr . I Already have bought 2 beautiful driftwood that im ganna put together.(picture will be updated soon). I did some aquascape research going to have a bunch of background plant that I will bundle up and middle plants to bundle up as well . my front will have a few as well to not look so empty. 

Did a few hours on researching what types of fish to mate with the red cherry shrimps what do YOU guys think i should remove off my list and what would be best recommended for my tank roud:

NOTE ** I know I shouldn't find TankMates for Shrimps but it would be awesome if i can make my 100Gallon tank to have it all :icon_lol:

- Celestrial Pearl Danio
- Badis
- Snails
- Cardinals
- Albino Cory
- Guppy Fries
- Dwarf Cray
- Von Rios
- Plecos
- Otocinclus
- Bororas
- Rasboras
- Minnous
- Dwarf Pencil Fish
- Furcatus

** UPDATED**
Best and Recommended for RCS TankMate so far from members 
- Ottos
- Green Neon Tetras
- Corys
- Cherry Danios or red zebra danio

Thank you for your help !


----------



## Mike Hawk

I highly suggest neon tetras i love how they school, they are also very peaceful. long finned serpae tetra look even better schooling but sometimes they can be aggressive in some tanks and others say they are very calm. personally mine are very calm and school great. both tetras are hardy but will not bread unless you have a densely planted tank. Welcome to the forums!

Edit: In my opinion shrimp don't need fish to make the tank look better the shrimp are endless fun to watch and very pretty looking. once you get your RCS going for a few months you could add CRS or Tigers to price it up a bit. Just make sure you get shrimp with different a different genus from each other or you will have cross breeding and end up with ugly hybrids.


----------



## CookieM

From your list I can see you wont have any RCS offspring. I would only trust Oto.


----------



## CookieM

Mike Hawk said:


> I highly suggest neon tetras i love how they school, they are also very peaceful. long finned serpae tetra look even better schooling but sometimes they can be aggressive in some tanks and others say they are very calm. personally mine are very calm and school great. both tetras are hardy but will not bread unless you have a densely planted tank.


Well if you definitely must have fish go with Green Neon Tetras. 1/3 the size of regular tetra.

From your list I can see you wont have any RCS offspring. I would only trust Oto.


----------



## thechibi

I don't know, from all accounts, if there's lots of moss and hiding places, RCS do fine with things like green neon tetras, chili rasboras, etc.


----------



## doncityz

I don't know about neon tetras.
but for sure cardinal tetras are not good with RCS.

I had some RCS at the same size of my cardinals. they were 
being harassed a lot, and all end up dead due to my cardinals
biting their antenna and legs. sucks.


----------



## ucantimagine

Shrimp are food and they know it. Even if the fish don't actively hunt them, they will feel unsafe and will hide a lot and not thrive under that stress.

Bigger shrimp like Amanos would work. My female betta ignored them and they would actually push her out the way with their antenna if she got in their space. lol She never nipped a single time. (Still not a steadfast rule though)


----------



## Lifeblood

100 gallon is big. If you wait a few months before adding the fish you should have a population of cherrys that can tolerate some predation of the babies. in a tank that big I would start with at least 20-50 RCS if you want the population to really explode in 3 months.


----------



## jsuereth

Shrimp are pretty crafty. I had Gouramis and Barbs in my 55G, and with enough plant material (A good Java Fern is awesome), you can definitely have a growing population of shrimp. Non but the biggest will be out during the day, but they breed fast enough, and are crafty enough, that they should be able to survive.

Help them out buy letting your plants grow in (so they have hiding spots, lots of good hiding spots) and also give them a running start.

100G is big. You'll see a *TON* of shrimps most likely.


----------



## smokaah

You dont realize how big 100G is until it comes home. You could have several schools of fish in there if you want to switch it up a bit. Dont forget to soak your drift wood first. 

I am also about to start my first attempt at shrimp, although I am going nana 7.9 gallon.


----------



## jmowbray

I have 7 corys and 50 green neons and two otos with my RCS colony. The tank is what I would call somewhat heavily planted. My RCS population has exploded these last months.


----------



## wicca27

i would put dwarf sag plants in the front of the tank or on the sides. it stays low to the ground (ground cover) and the shrimp can hid in it away from the fish. that is what the cherrys do in my daughters 5 gal if the endlers are after them they go in the grass lol


----------



## evilhorde

In my tank I have Cherry shrimps, zebra danios, a male betta and a red claw crab. I am using an undergravel filter with an air pump and lava rock for substrate. The rocks give the baby shrimp plenty of hiding places. I have seen the betta attack a shrimp once but the shrimp survived the attack and I haven't seen the betta go after another shrimp since that time.
I also have a blanket of hornwort that the shrimps live in.


----------



## bonkerx02

awesome ! thanks for everyones input i am now On my way! to buy some plants to plant ! ill update u guys soon prob tomorrow morning after everything settles


----------



## CookieM

bonkerx02 said:


> awesome ! thanks for everyones input i am now On my way! to buy some plants to plant ! ill update u guys soon prob tomorrow morning after everything settles


I suggest dwarf hairgrass for your flooring. roud: 
100g long tank will look awesome when those grass took over the floor.

From other peoples' experiences Tetras will harass the shrimp. I used to keep 10 green neon tetras with my 5g tank and I spotted them keep biting the shrimp tail so I removed them. And now my tank population is increasing quicker and baby shrimp stop hiding.


----------



## Hcancino

I have 5 dwarf neon rainbow fish and 12 ember tetras with my RCS. They all hang out under the s. repens or around my narrow leaf java fern. This is all in a 60. I think embers would be a good choice!


----------



## Studman0143

I currently have Green Neons, Bandit Cory's & Furcatas in with a bunch of Cherry shrimp in a 29G. As long as you have the hiding places you should be fine.


----------



## acitydweller

I didnt see dwarf cory on your list. Aspidoras alabater dwarf cory

rare and hard to come by.


----------



## GeToChKn

I like having a shrimp tank that has shrimp in it that feel safe to come out and breed and eat and not have to spend their whole lives having lots of 'hiding spots'. A community tank with everything, well that's one thing. If it's a tank to breed shrimp in, I don't put anything else in and let them be.


----------



## thechibi

I thought that chili rasboras were okay, because they swim in the front where the shrimp usually don't? I know my habrosus bros don't bother them.


----------



## diwu13

thechibi said:


> I thought that chili rasboras were okay, because they swim in the front where the shrimp usually don't? I know my habrosus bros don't bother them.


They are fine in that they can't touch shrimps that are juvi's and larger. But they will eat babies without question. Granted the baby swims in front of them instead of stay in hiding like they normally do


----------



## thechibi

Okay. I don't want to terrorize my shrimp. They seem alright with the habrosus bros. But I would like some rasboras and/or otos (I don't know about zebra otos...), too.


----------



## Chlorophile

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yunnanilus-cruciatus


----------



## Bannik

Cherries reproduce like crazy, as long as you start with a healthy sized population in that large of a tank and have plenty of hiding places it would take an act of god to fully eliminate them.


----------



## In2wishin

I have CPD's with my shrimp and I have had no problems. Like others have said, places for the shrimplets to hide is the key.


----------



## acitydweller

Chlorophile said:


> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yunnanilus-cruciatus


Hey, these fish look really great. Ive never seen them at the LFS before. are they available in the states?


----------



## bonkerx02

soo just an update ! i got 30 green neon tetras and 10 micro rasboras ! got a beautiful school of small fishes now . im really wanting to get a dozen cardinal tetras !


----------



## Chlorophile

acitydweller said:


> Hey, these fish look really great. Ive never seen them at the LFS before. are they available in the states?


Rachel aka msjinkzd, who is a sponsor and seller on this site, has them for sale!


----------



## thechibi

I'm currently deciding between otos or chili rasboras with my habrosus bros. Or maybe both... But I think I'll let my orangie colony grow too.


----------



## bonkerx02

i got 3 ottos too for a 100G tank . should i get more ?


----------



## Sugardaddy1979

bonkerx02 said:


> i got 3 ottos too for a 100G tank . should i get more ?


Yep. 6 is a minimum. They like to pal around with their own kind.


----------



## ElBoltonero

Chlorophile said:


> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yunnanilus-cruciatus


2nd on these. I have some in my Ebi and my cherries are multiplying like crazy still.


----------



## bonkerx02

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> Yep. 6 is a minimum. They like to pal around with their own kind.


lol so i should get 3 more . do they breed ? haha anyways im soo fish hungry i cant stop buying fishes . so i have total of 30 green neon tetras 10 metric rasboras 10 ember tetras 10 diamond heads . ahhahahaha with 20+ red cherry shrimps


----------



## TeamKRF

Interested to know how your cherry shrimp colony went with tank mates? Wanting to add chilli rasboras or tetras to my cherry shrimp tank (30gal heavily planted; jungle Val,java moss, java fern, moss balls, dwarf sag, hornwort, duckweed, broken up slate, decorative flat rock, driftwood, dark substrate, air driven sponge filters.) to help out with plannaria issues. Also contemplating "catch pens", any thoughts?


----------



## sewoeno

ahhh badis scarlet's are so adorable but they LOVE live food. so if you keep brine on the daily for them they'd be great. my tiny rasbora's did great. neon tetra's was a complete fail. i saw them suck baby shrimps down constantly.


----------



## sbinf

Strangely enough, the cherry shrimp in my community tank are breeding more prolifically than those in my shrimp only tank....still can't figure that one out.


----------



## sbarbee54

Sounds like your cherries will be a nice snack for your fish!


----------



## miogpsrocks

bonkerx02 said:


> So i am new to this whole new planted tank . My father and I is building this planted tank together as a hobby i recommended. We had a 100G Tank we brought home from my family restaurant and decided to put it in use! My father wants to have a shrimp farm and i want to have schools of fishes that is beautiful and schools very nicely. But i also want a few diverse snails/fish that i can mate with shrimps as well :icon_mrgr . I Already have bought 2 beautiful driftwood that im ganna put together.(picture will be updated soon). I did some aquascape research going to have a bunch of background plant that I will bundle up and middle plants to bundle up as well . my front will have a few as well to not look so empty.
> 
> Did a few hours on researching what types of fish to mate with the red cherry shrimps what do YOU guys think i should remove off my list and what would be best recommended for my tank roud:
> 
> NOTE ** I know I shouldn't find TankMates for Shrimps but it would be awesome if i can make my 100Gallon tank to have it all :icon_lol:
> 
> - Celestrial Pearl Danio
> - Badis
> - Snails
> - Cardinals
> - Albino Cory
> - Guppy Fries
> - Dwarf Cray
> - Von Rios
> - Plecos
> - Otocinclus
> - Bororas
> - Rasboras
> - Minnous
> - Dwarf Pencil Fish
> - Furcatus
> 
> ** UPDATED**
> Best and Recommended for RCS TankMate so far from members
> - Ottos
> - Green Neon Tetras
> - Corys
> - Cherry Danios or red zebra danio
> 
> Thank you for your help !




I found this form my research: 

Neon Tetras
These little fish are actually some of the best types of freshwater fish for keeping in large communities, as they don’t seem to harm anything. On top of that, the spectacle of these little guys swimming around together in a school of 7,8 or more can be an awesome sight. Peaceful and small fish, they are highly unlikely to bother your shrimp, and they are very adaptable as well, being able to live in a pH range from 5.0 to 7.0 quite comfortably. These types of fish are a beautiful addition to any shrimp tank and come well recommended.

Glow-light Tetras
Much like their neon cousins, the glow-light tetras are ideal types of tropical fish to keep with your shrimp because they are small and peaceable. They act in much the same way to their cousins as well, though they are perhaps a little bit more shy, and will take time to adjust to a new tank. During this time you can expect them to be hiding out with your shrimp.

Harelequin Rasboras
These small, intensely colorful fish are great types of tropical fish for your shrimp tank. They can be kept alone, or in shoals, or even with groups of other peaceful fish. Harlequin Rasboras generally prefer water that is slightly acidic and soft, but they can be kept in neutral or ever so slightly alkaline water without too many health problems. Note that they do like to eat live food, as well as flakes, and so if you are trying to breed shrimp then keeping them together is not such a good idea when the babies start popping out.

White Clouds
Extremely beautiful types of freshwater fish, don’t go making the mistake of assuming it looks like the white clouds that you see up in the shy. They take their name not from the clouds in the sky, but rather the mountain in China in which they were first discovered – the White Cloud Mountain.

They used to be known as a “poor man’s tetra” due to the coppery stripe that runs lengthwise along its body and the fact they have a similar body shape. These types of fish are not actually tropical fish, although they are often labeled as such, due to the way they do so well in tropical aquariums.

These types of freshwater fish are ideal for keeping with shrimp – they are peaceful, happy enough to eat flake food and leave your shrimp well alone.

Glassfish
A delightful and incredibly unique type of tropical fish, the glassfish gets its name from its distinctive translucent flesh. You can see right through them, making out their bone structure, internal organs and more.

There are several different types of glassfish, but most of them act and look similar enough. They are usually quite shy fish, and will spend a lot of time hiding out. Non-aggressive, they are unlikely to bother your shrimp too much, and usually they never grow to a large enough size to be much threat to them.

Don’t be put off by their false reputation for being difficult to keep alive. It’s said that these types of tropical fish need brackish water to survive, but in the wild they are actually found in streams rather than estuaries. So long as you keep them in true freshwater, you should have no trouble with them.


----------



## terror lover 11

I'm pretty sure danios are gregarious shrimp eaters. when I had my danio tank (leopard, zebra) every time I put any invertebrate, like blowflies, cockroaches and the odd baby snail, they would rip everything to shreds! Even the shell of the snail was torn! But this is from personal experience, so I can't say for certain. Snails should be OK. I reckon that that guppies should be OK with the adults, babies will be picked off here and there. Crays I'm pretty sure you can't keep anything small with them. Even a dwarf! Had one with my guppies. To make a long story short, the water went red.  Plecos can get pretty big. I once had a gold nugget pleco with my moors. I had to move it into the koi pond! Ottos are great! Might not even touch the fry if you're lucky! If you want a rasbora, then you should get the mosquito rasbora. They grow only 1.5 cm and cherry shrimp get up to 2 cm! good luck!


----------



## terror lover 11

Oh, I forgot! Hatchetfish stay near the top, so it's unlikely that it eat the shrimp. I'd go with the marbled or striped hatchets because they grow 4 cm. Only double the size!


----------



## bsherwood

If it fits in mouth- fish will eat it. my 55 shrimp tank does not need fish to be fun to watch- it is almost always my longest view on any given day...


----------



## Steindler63

ucantimagine said:


> Shrimp are food and they know it. Even if the fish don't actively hunt them, they will feel unsafe and will hide a lot and not thrive under that stress.
> 
> Bigger shrimp like Amanos would work. My female betta ignored them and they would actually push her out the way with their antenna if she got in their space. lol She never nipped a single time. (Still not a steadfast rule though)


I put one Amano shrimp in the same tank with my Betta, came back in 5 minutes and found pieces of betta fin scattered around the tank. Out came the Amano.


----------

